

How Sony, Intel, and Unix Made Apple's Mac a PC Competitor - stevep2007
http://www.networkworld.com/article/2837793/opensource-subnet/how-sony-intel-and-unix-made-apples-mac-a-pc-competitor.html#twitter

======
stevep2007
In 2007, Sony’s supply chain lessons, the network effect from the shift to
Intel architecture, and a better OS X for developers combined to renew the
Mac’s growth. The network effects of the Microsoft Wintel ecosystem that
Rappaport explained 20 years ago are no longer a big advantage. By turning
itself into a premium PC company with a proprietary OS, Apple has taken the
best of PC ecosystem, but avoided taking on the disadvantages.

